# Rocko's Baby Picture!



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

I just rediscovered the picture of Rocko that the breeder sent me when he was only three weeks old! I practically died of cuteness!










So precious. 

Just so everyone knows, I got him from Shelly at Beach Bum Hedgehogs, located in west Florida. I got the link to her website from right here at Hedgehog Central when I was still in the early stages of researching! It was fate.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Wow rocko is just too cute  love that mask :mrgreen: such a handsome little guy.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Way too cute. awwwww!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a beautiful little boy! He is just too cute!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Such a cute picture, he's adorable its unbelievable!


----------

